# Modifier SD



## TriniT (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone please help me re: if  Medicare will allow modifier SD with code G0154


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

TriniT said:


> Can someone please help me re: if  Medicare will allow modifier SD with code G0154



It does not appear that this modifier is needed with this code.  Not listed as allowed in the Encoder Pro system, and by description the code already covers what the modifier would add.


----------

